# wwdc updates



## spitty27 (Jun 28, 2004)

so we will just see updates and possible small movie downloads on apple.com? in any case, lets post here whats new. just an hour 15 min left, right?


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

AFAIK 2 hours 20 minutes to go...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

No, it should be 1h and 11mins from now on


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 28, 2004)

2 Hours 9 mins
You'll be waiting an extra hour!


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 28, 2004)

sorry forgot to say that i am PST...apple releases things by PST time (cupertino time) nowadays... thats GMT - 8. just about 1 hour and 5 minutes left.


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 28, 2004)

btw, is it possible to start an irc chat for macosx.com users to talk about wwdc live?


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

We have an irc chat client;

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17706


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry, yeah, ~1h25m now. Stupid timezones ...


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

Should be 17:00 gmt, or am I mislead?


----------



## powermac (Jun 28, 2004)

Where is the link for the Quicktime multi-cast.


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

Not being broadcast


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2004)

The link will not exist until the keynote is done and about an hour or two have past.

The events start at 10 AM Cupertino time, which is 6 PM GMT.


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

YES!!! NOOOO!!

I have been mislead, 18:00 gmt. Well, better than thinking it's at 19:00


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 28, 2004)

GMT or BST? (seeing as we're on BST in the UK at the moment)

(and 18:00 GMT is 19:00 BST)


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2004)

What time is it where you are?  In Cupertino it's 9:03 AM.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 28, 2004)

17:07 (BST).

So I guess if it starts at 10:00 (Cupertino time) then it'll start at 18:00 in the UK (or 17:00 GMT).

Does that seem right?


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

its 12:15 pm where i live ( NY ) and there holding it in Cali which is 3 hours behind me so therefore its 9:15 there where is my damn updates and i want link to the quicktime broadcast


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 28, 2004)

sorry usually events start at 9am. just about40 minutes to go


----------



## MBHockey (Jun 28, 2004)

yep 12:20 here in NY, there's going to be no "highlight reel"  (haha) for WWDC?


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

I got a question, Will we be able to view the keynote presentation presented by steve live as it is occuring?


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 28, 2004)

MnM said:
			
		

> I got a question, Will we be able to view the keynote presentation presented by steve live as it is occuring?



No


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 28, 2004)

18 mins left


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 28, 2004)

no ware on any site? (will we be able to view it live) ?


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

Apple is not providing any Webcasts or other broadcasts of the event.

Macobserver will be posting updates live;

http://live.macobserver.com/article/2004/06/wwdc2004_keynote.shtml


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

So is there a place for a blow-by-blow transcript?
a realtime report of what's going on?


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

you read my mind


----------



## kainjow (Jun 28, 2004)

Also, MacRumors.com


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

IT BEGINS AND I AM NOT THERE NOooOOOoOO


----------



## senne (Jun 28, 2004)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/wwdc04keynote.html


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

OMG NEW DISPLAYS AND A 30 INCH DISPLAY OMGOGMOGMOGM *doules like homer*


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 28, 2004)

hmmm,  i guess that's it for hardware... onto tiger


----------



## Elliotjnewman (Jun 28, 2004)

Maya Unlimited at last - yes!!! wow a 30inch monitor - thats crazy!! this year is looking good!

Ell.


----------



## Elliotjnewman (Jun 28, 2004)

wow 64bit processes in Tiger!!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

iTunes-like search in the entire system: Good!


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Latest DVD standard, MPEG H624, built into QuickTime. 4 times the resolution at the same data rate as current codecs. High Definition image at the same data rate as current codecs. WOW!


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Safari gets RSS!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 28, 2004)

No more whining about a 64-bit OS, people.  Tiger is it, confirmed.  ANY process can be 64-bit.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2004)

Dashboard (  ) and Automater confirmed.


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Dashboard & Automator as seen in the screenies and ... 3-way video iChat!

EDIT: beat me to it Ricky.  iChat will be based on the new h.264 codec.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

I missed it all! Sh***!
Where can I find the pics of the new cinemas?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

Ufffffff! AMAZING! Good job, Jobs!


----------



## macridah (Jun 28, 2004)

I expected more from the keynote.  Tiger looks like it will be a good upgrade but not a super great one .... and to add it will come out in the first half of 2005 ... too much waiting.

I guess the show to go will be MWSF.


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

Moving on to iChat AV now. Says that iChat's video in Tiger will be based on H624, which means the quality in iChat will be incredible. Steve also says that you will be able to chat with up to 10 people in voice chat, and up to 3 people in video conferencing (for a total of 4 people). Very cool, and the audience likes it.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 28, 2004)

yeah it all looks good but tiger's a bit of a letdown, hopefully more otherwise im not sure if i'll get it. but the multiple people av chatting looks cool. Dashboard great idea but ripoff of konfabulator and UGLY!


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 28, 2004)

The ichat visuals are amazing. I  can see CNN gettin some macs just to run those 3 person visuals... I wouldn't doubt if Apple has patented/trademarked that view...so so cool.  I was a bit dissapointed by the hardware and really don't like the new mounting system for the displays, they should have had side swivel also... oh, well.  I guess we'll have to wait for the paris expo in 2 months.


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 28, 2004)

Disappionting?  How was this disappointing?  Remember, is the WWDC -- DC being "Developers' Conference."  Most all the stuff announced is targeted at developers, so it's gonna be a lot of software stuff -- and DAMN good software at that!  We're kicking MS's butt at video codecs, ease of coding, integration and everything else as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gerbick (Jun 28, 2004)

not disappointing to me.  I expected xcode updated to 1.5 - I saw 2.0.  I expected to see some updates for the OS... I saw tiger.  I expected to see _some_ hardware... I saw some new monitors that are downright sexy.

but the big one.  30".  I got disappointed with it.  it's 1k more than the top of the line dual G5, and it needs a 500.00 vid card to run it.

bleh.

but the rest... I'm just happy that none of the other "confirmed" things came out.  color iPods... HA!

*sorry, but I was seriously not disappointed*


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 28, 2004)

"AMAZING"?  I hope there's more in store for Macworld (which is unlikely since Apple's being fairly childish and not planning on attending...)

I guess I didn't expect more, but I'm not really that enthused about Tiger.  I'm also pretty underwhelmed at the hardware offerings at the moment.  Among all the other things, $999 for a 20" would have been very nice, $1299 is (still) pretty *yawn*


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll admit, though, that I like the iChat AV stuff, though it really bugs me because I've never been able to use the EXISTING features.  I know almost noone with a Mac, and I've never been able to get iChat to videoconference with anyone on AIM.


----------



## macgeek (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been wishing all morning that I could have seen the keynote live.  Now, I'm glad I didn't waste the time.  I think there was a serious lack of product introduction.    He didn't even do the "wait, there's one more thing" bit at the end.  Oh well.  There's always MacWorld.  I'll see you guys around then.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 28, 2004)

Everyone looks at it from different points of view, I look at it from a financial market perspective. This is not exactly what the markets were looking for and they are going to show that today or tomorrow with a loss. For most investors it's easier to comprehend gains from hardware than software though the software is where a large majority of the gains come from. Secondly, most of what we saw was targeted at audio visual people. If they came out with a few biz only apps maybe I could have accepted that... but many many people were looking for more info on ipods and the imac... all in all I was impressed but expected a bit more.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like XCode had a huge update.  Live class modeling which automatically updates the models for you.

This is great, no more UML diagrams all done by hand   

Also, better code completion (YAY), and better Java support with built in ANT support for building JAVA web applications.
XCode now has remote debugging 
XCode(through GCC 3.5) has auto-vectorization which means your code will take advantage of altivec automatically(to a point).

H.264/AVC looks incredible, I can't wait to give that a try.

iChat looks really cool with the 3 way chatting.

Spotlight instant searching:
This is one of the touted features that Longhorn was going to have, but which got scrapped because MS doesn't think it'll be finished in time for the 2006 release.
We will have this in 2005 and will no doubt work better than whatever MS dreams up.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2004)

Spotlight lets you have smart folders which automatically update with files of whatever criteria you specify.  Works like smart playlists in iTunes.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, here's my take. A bit disappointing, nothing that made the masses go "wow" -- displays cool but WAY too expensive for most. And Tiger is a mixed bag. Yes, it is a lot of great ideas, and will probably be a fairly good OS, but it's not as amazing as the other updates, no revolutionary things. My question is, where was apple's GUI team when this was going on? The little blue things at either end look dumb, and hopefully the idea of the Dashboard screenshot is that you can have different themes for each widget because they lack the unifying look that makes apple so great. And if you can't have widgets on the desktop as you work, that will make me really mad...one of the great things about Konfabulator and Stickies is that they're unobtrusive little reminders, whereas Dashboard its more, oh I have to check (press key). And spotlight is nice and powerful - maybe too powerful? Because who would honestly want to search for Yosemite in their computer and online? Usually when I search I have something in mind I want, and I don't want a mondo search.  However, iChat really excites me as do smart folders and the Automate thing or whatever. And Apple has until early 05 to prove me wrong on the other things, so I'll keep hoping that I will like Tiger.


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

I was suprised as well but is tiger really being released in 2005? that wait i admit is too long. 

Also where the hell are the color screen iPods?!?!? I was planning on buying one..Awww darnit, guess i have to wait.

As for the new displays man all pros and 1 con..the price. They should have put a 17 inch one out but that over shadow the other 17inch display. The displays in all is sexy but it sort of looks like a normal display, whereby the old apple display was sort of unqiue in looks( you could have tell it was apple).


----------



## RyanLang (Jun 28, 2004)

Stupid people who complain about the price of a 30" display...It's for freakin' professionals. If you claim to be a professional and you claim to need a screen that big then you should be successful enough to afford it. If you can't afford it perhaps you either shouldn't be considered a professional or you aren't successful enough and you should give up and stop complaining about Apple. And another thing, stop complaining about Tiger and all the other updates because like most updates they initially seem like they won't matter much and then you apply them to your everyday computer uses and it all makes tons of sense just the way Apple intended them to do so in the first place. That's what makes them geniuses and you just some average computer user who thinks he/she needs a 30" display........


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

Ryan, some of the ppl here are such professionals. Not every one here is such an average computer user like you and me. 
However, I think $3300 is a bunch of money, if you consider, you could get almost 3 of the 20'' for that money. How much is the price for the low-resolution plasma-screens? I think some ppl here are thinking of using the 30'' cinema for playing back their dvds or so. In that case a plasma should do much better


----------



## celeborn (Jun 28, 2004)

People complaining about "no ipods, not enough hardware" really should stop to consider what WWDC is. A _developers'_ conference. Any iPod release will happen either at a consumer-oriented Expo or as a separate release, as has been Apple's style lately.


----------



## Decado (Jun 28, 2004)

What about the death of the pinestripe. look at the screenshots on the spotlightpage: a shiny menu and a blue marked apple. the menu doesnt bother me. but the bluemarked apple reminds me of xp  and that is scary.


----------



## Decado (Jun 28, 2004)

you will have to go here to see the apple: http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/theater/spotlight.html


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 28, 2004)

No one promised a color iPod at WWDC.  The only thing confirmed is that when the new iPod comes out, it will have a color screen.  No one said _anything_ about it being released at the WWDC.

And, as said more than once before, this was a *developers'* conference.  No cool gizmos and toys for the casual Mac user -- those should be announced and previewed at an *Expo*.

The keynote seemed underwhelming to the casual user, because, well, it wasn't targeted at a casual user audience.  The keynote was candy and then some for developers, though, as we have tons of new tools to work with -- things you only see on very advanced systems.  It is quite apparent that Apple wants to empower developers with only the very best tools... tools that would cost thousands of dollars on other platforms.

I have two 17" CRT displays for coding -- one will have my code, the other a debugging palatte... or one will have a graphical representation of a web page, while on the other I edit the code and see the results instantaneously.  I can only dream about what this would be like on that 30"... or even the 23"... hell, even the 20", now that they're ALL widescreen.

Again, underwhelming to those expecting Apple to talk about stuff that's non-developer related (for whatever crazy reason they thought that), but serious stuff for those it was meant to reach.  Kudos, Apple -- I wasn't expecting you to release something ridiculous, and you didn't.  You did me and my business justice, and I can't wait for Tiger and my new tools, and I'll be dreaming about dual 30" displays tonight.


----------



## gerbick (Jun 28, 2004)

celeborn said:
			
		

> People complaining about "no ipods, not enough hardware" really should stop to consider what WWDC is. A _developers'_ conference. Any iPod release will happen either at a consumer-oriented Expo or as a separate release, as has been Apple's style lately.



actually, I think it's funny for all of the "confirmed" reports that just never happened.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 28, 2004)

I just think that you'll start seeing less and less people that are enthusiastic about Apple...  I know it can't be just me that is losing the spark over the last year.  I just don't have any other platform to get interested in =)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 28, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> actually, I think it's funny for all of the "confirmed" reports that just never happened.



It is funny, but the confirmation did not extend to it's release at today's WWDC.  Color: confirmed; release @ WWDC: unconfirmed (well, ANTI-confirmed now, I guess).

Still... that leaves one to wonder -- is Apple "flanking" the WWDC with new products?  Some before, some after... could the color iPod be right around the corner?


----------



## gerbick (Jun 28, 2004)

could be.  I'll take back my laughter when it happens and I'm in line behind one of you guys to purchase that too


----------



## lurk (Jun 28, 2004)

Snipped out of place reply.

In the words of RosannaRosannaDanna "Oh, never mind."


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 28, 2004)

I just watched the Keynote.  A bit more than I'd realized previously, I guess I _am_ looking forward to Tiger, or is it just the Koolaid?

Again, watching the video REALLY makes me wish I could use iChat.  But then this is the crux of my problem using the Mac.

At work I have a Mac most importantly because I use an OSS software that's very power-hungry.  It was hoped that a Dual 2.0ghz G5 would be able to run it well.  The G5 does, but it's closely matched by evan a 1.4Ghz Pentium M because, well, the app isn't really optimized for running on PPC, and, jeeze, neither is GCC.

I can't really use Mail.app, Safari, iCal, or Address Book at work, though I'd VERY mich like to use them.  My company uses Exchange for all these things, and only allow MAPI.  This means I have to use Outlook 2001, the *OS 9* version.  Which means a lot of the cool stuff I want to do - iPod syncing, syncing to my system at home with .Mac, using Konfabulator and other plugins to give me nice quick references to upcoming appointments/todos, etc.  But I can't do these (unless I want to manually replicate a lot of the data from Exchange into my own programs and waste a lot of time, which I don't).  I want to use Safari to browse sites, but unfortunately it doesn't even have basic NTLM support, so I can't even *authenticate* to a lot of sites at work, let alone display them correctly.

I want to be able to connect to fileservers and printers, which is unbelievably broken in 10.3.4 (and all previous versions moreso).

I want to be able to use iChat AV videoconferencing, but nearly no one I know has a Mac.  They're not going to buy one either because of the price issue, which renders iChat AV a very cool, but useless program to me.

So I can't use the productivity functionality, I can't browse my websites, I can't interoperate with other people that I need to, I can't take advantage of the speed of the G5, I can't run my programs...  Because of 1) App support, 2) major interoperability issues, and 3) price.

Hopefully Apple will be well on their way to addressing these issues by mid-2005.  Tiger shows some promise, but unless these problems can be solved, fewer and fewer home users will be ABLE to use the Mac, same for corporate users.  All that will be left will be media professionals, which, regarless of 30" screens and H.264 support built-in, will disappear quickly as the flushing toilet (whirlpool) of shrinking market share and vanishing app support (imagine Adobe drops Photoshop for Mac in, say, 2005 when the Mac marketshare is 13%?) continues.


----------



## mindbend (Jun 28, 2004)

It's all relative, I guess. We all have different needs or desires for our techno world. This conference was quite solid for me:

1. H.264. Yum. Four times better at same data rate. Yum. Ratified for HD DVD. Yum. Now H.264 and WM9 can duke it out. Thank god it's included in HD DVD spec. It would have been an absolute disaster had WM9 been ratified and not H.264. I've literally lost sleep over this. As a developercomplete disaster. Except now it's not.

2. Automater. For non-programmers like me who are constantly wanting specialty Applescripts, this rules earth. I am always asking my programmer to get skilled in Appescript for one weird request or another. Now I don't have to bug him anymore. It's a wonderful world we live in when you can tell your computer to download all of today's porn and make a DVD, all in four clicks. 

3. 30" cinema display. Not so hot on the stand, but I'd take one in a heartbeat. Still looks nice. Some daysome day. I just wonder how their custom Nvidia video card compares to the Radeon 9800. Not that it makes a bit of difference to me since I'm not getting a 30". I'll just have to keep limping along on my crappy, useless 22" CD. 

4. Steve's 3 GHZ flub explanation. Handled it perfectly. Just admit it, briefly explain it without sounding like a big whiner and move on. Well done. We're reasonable people, we can except the situation. Actually, we're not reasonable people, we're Mac users, we are just shy of being a cult, but still

5. Spotlight. I have found Panther's inline searching to be the absolute greatest productivity feature. Awesome. And now even better with Spotlight. Bravo. And was it just me or were those search results coming back REALLY quick? Like lots faster than any search I've ever done on a large amount of files. Nice.

6. iChat AV. Don't use it. Don't really care. Glad for all the users tho. Really wish I had a use for it.

7. Safari RSS. Whatever. I'm sure some people care. I'm not one of them.

8. Dashboard. None of those particular widgets were of any value to me, but I'm sure some developers will change my mind at some point. What might be interesting is to apply the concept of using Expose with widgets to, say, using Expose with any particular application set. Maybe that would be stupid and pointless. I don't know.

9. Voice processing. Oh that's right. They didn't cover that. Too bad. I'm still holding out for my holy grail of voice command and control. ViaVoice fell a bit short for me.

10. .Mac. I actually use .Mac. I like its effortless way of allowing me to keep home and office in line. Glad to see it refined.

11. 64-bit. 64-bit. 64-bit. Blah blah blah. Until I see an application that actually makes use of that, those words are meaningless to me. For crying out loud, not even Apple's own apps [that would be worth using 64-bit processing] don't take advantage (Motion, Final Cut, DVDSP, QuickTime, etc. However, I'm optimistic that in a year, that will change. I'm guessing by end of '05 all of Apple's flagship media apps will be 64-bit aware and tie in nicely with Tiger in that respect.

12. Core Image/Core Video. Alright, listen up Adobe and listen good, cuz I"m only going to say this once. You see, Core Image/Video offically destroys whatever archaic image and video processing code you've got in Photoshop and After Effects. You've got one year. Make it happen. If I see the word "render" in any of your literature next year, I'm going to get upset. And you don't want to see me upset.

13. Speaking of render. Did I actually hear Alias say Maya Unlimited for OS X? The stars have aligned. This is bigger than Quark for OS X. (Quark is dead in case you haven't noticed). M-m-m-maya U-u-u-nlimited. Yum.

For my needs, I found this year's WWDC solid. I'm excited about more than a few things.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 29, 2004)

Just as a side note, for the people who've said they're not crazy about the new Cinema Display's stand. There is a VESA stand adapter that will allow you to use a wide vaiety of monitor arms and stands with it, so if you're willing to splash out the cash, it should be easy to find a better stand.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 29, 2004)

Decado said:
			
		

> What about the death of the pinestripe. look at the screenshots on the spotlightpage: a shiny menu and a blue marked apple. the menu doesnt bother me. but the bluemarked apple reminds me of xp  and that is scary.



Yeah, I think some of the new features and changes to the look and feel do seem a little more garish and XPish.  One of the great things about the OSX interface up until now is that it's been so sleek and stylish.  The 'Apple' you talk about, some of the Spotlight stuff, and Dashboard all look very garish to me.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 29, 2004)

the blue tabs for spotlight and apple, and the dashboard, are both really ugly to me. I still love apple, I'm just disappointed in Tiger. It didn't excite me the way Panther did. Hopefully these looks will be improved/grow on me. And Apple is still way, way above PCs in my book


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 29, 2004)

Did you watch the keynote stream?  It has a lot more than what has been reported on the rumor sites.  Also, look at Apple's Tiger page for more info about it.  There's a lot more to the update than some websites are reporting.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 29, 2004)

whoa i just watched him introduce spotlight and WOW. WOW. WOW!!!! Awesome a ton more than I thought. And dashboard, if developers can make their own, I'll probably use it because its free with OS instead of konf.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 29, 2004)

and looking at the blue tabs, they fit in more looking at it as he uses it. See, it's already growing on me.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 29, 2004)

Is anyone at WWDC?  I want to learn javascript and what could be a better way then programming a widget!  I want to find someone who's been to a Dashboard session to at least see what programming one is like.
Maybe I should check the konfabulator forms.


----------



## Cat (Jun 30, 2004)

Dashboard is not pure javascript: "They are Web pages, plain and simple (with extra features thrown in for added measure). Apple's own web site says "build your own widgets using the JavaScript language", but that's sort of misleading. The widgets are HTML+CSS+JS. They are not some JS-only thing." From Surfin'Safari


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2004)

Not to mention you need to know image manipulation as well, which doesn't come easy with JavaScript.

Wanna learn JavaScript?  Start out with simple web page forms with JavaScript functions.  You'll be amazed at how quickly you learn by starting off making simple calculators and redirects.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 30, 2004)

The blued tabs (most notably on the Apple corner) look HORRENDOUS, but if you'll notice, they fix the ergonomic problem that existed in previous versions of OS X that   say that you can't hit the corner of the screen to bring up the Apple Menu... now, you can just fly the mouse up-left and click and you'll definitely open the Apple Menu. Of course, one reason that this is utterly stupid is that the Apple menu is all but useless on my PowerBook, particularly in comparison to that of Classic... I can get to the shut down controls with the power button. I just want that horrible bluiciousness to get out of my face - the Party-shuffle glow too. Please don't become XP; it's just not worth it. At least let me use the Panther menubar.

Notice in the Safari RSS screenshots on the preview page that the menubar is back to Panther niceness... perhaps it will be an option (*crosses fingers*)


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 30, 2004)

I must say, though, that this update was far more impressive than I expected it to be. I had been expecting a 64-bit OS wrapped in updated iLife...

Launchbar (which I never ended up registering) is residing uselessly in my Applications folder at the moment. If Spotlight can also browse my applications, I'll be very happy with it. I must say that its icon made me gasp with fear of a new version of Sherlock...

I like the Dashboard. I never ever downloaded Konfabulator - I never really heard anything very impressive about it. I heard about memory leaks and tackiness. This Exposé-like implementation is wonderful - if it's ugly, it doesn't matter, it's offscreen. I do wish that I could scrawl in the Stickies (or normal Stickies for that matter) with Ink. It would have been a very nifty feature with Ink. I DID notice that the tile game returned! Sadly it didn't come stock with the rainbow Apple logo in greyscale as the image, â la retro-Mac. The ugly new Aqua design creeps into the Widgets here too... hrrrmm :S. I really, really like the even balance between white, blue, and grey in Panther - it's perfectly balanced. Jaguar was too white and too pinstripey, Windows is too BRIGHT and seemingly totally without design flair - but Panther got it RIGHT.

I think the new SysPref features look clever, but ugly; very much with a Windows feel.

Address Book now has date features, notably Birthdates, which is GREAT - I have them all in a calendar on iCal... I very much hope they have simple Shared Address Books, like iTunes and iPhoto libraries, but it doesn't look that way.

Metadata has been heavily utilised - and not invented, either, just utilised for the first time. Smart folders are infiltrating every app on the desktop - most notably, and most usefully, in Mail! Thank you Apple!

I LOVE the Automator. Very swish - I hope it's as useful as it could be - effectively GUIfying AppleScript, although it, and the Search Results from Spotlight etc both have DISTINCTLY XP feels about them. *pines for OS X-y designconscious goodness*

Not entirely sure here, but it looks like the new iChat could be VERY useful! If it uses better compression, perhaps I'll actually be allowed to run it on my dialup connection! It has a built-in limiter at the present, which means I can't even talk to people if my connection to them is 49Kbps, instead of the coveted 50... The conference call thing looks swish too, but I just have no logical way to use it.

.Mac services are useless to me, because (A) I can't afford them and (B) I don't have a credit card, so the new Sync features are out of place. I do hope they don't replace iSync, because they certainly sound as though they have. I really have grown to like iSync's functionality, it's icon in my menubar.

VoiceOver is very cool, or at least it seems that way - I can't find any flaws with it, but then again, I would PROBABLY only use it once or twice. Those Voice-Activation based programs are all very... tuned to the American accent - they don't pick up the finer points of the Aussie vernacular . But we'll see.

Xcode 2.0 is great - although not nearly the leap forward from Project Builder to Xcode 1.0. It just does what Xcode always does, only better, with a few more features. It still feels like a v1.5, that they just decided was as good as it was likely to need to get. I still want it to compile faster...

In the end, Tiger looks great (well... sounds great). And the name is really growing on me. The Tiger logo of the Panther X with a Tiger fur background is nice, perhaps we'll finally be able to update our Faux Fur which is a revision behind so far. Now just so long as they allow me to turn off the horrible Blueness on the sides of my screen, and to remove this NEW aqua look from everything, I'll be completely happy...



..but I AM just one guy


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh, and CoreImage looks like it's bringing us the ability to do what the Longhorn Alt-Tab DirectX features look to do, and the SUN Looking Glass features do, particularly with the settings behind the widgets...

Funnily though, the Australian Apple page has a different logo for it than its US counterpart...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2004)

Hehe... I was thinking the same thing about those damn blue "things" in the upper corners of the screen, but you know, they kinda grew on me after a while -- it does bring back a sense of a "balanced" desktop, and I'm almost positive that by applying the "Graphite" appearance scheme in the "Appearance" Preference Pane that they'll turn a nice shade of grey, too... which would look nice, IMO.

Damn... I'm hobbling along with a maxed out G4/PCI machine, and the new graphics and animations are making me want to get a better AGP machine!  I'm also pretty positive about those new graphics not being available to non-Quartz Extreme users!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2004)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> Funnily though, the Australian Apple page has a different logo for it than its US counterpart...



Hey!  Weird!

Look under the ".Mac Sync" in the orange bar to the right on the Australian -- is that how you spell "valuable" down under?


----------

